# à quel point



## ganieda

Hi,

Does any of you have an idea for "cela montre à quel point il est important de..." I think about "this shows how much it is important to" but I'm not sure

Thanks again


*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## french4beth

sounds good - more context, please?

I would also suggest "This shows how important it is to..."


----------



## ganieda

here is the whole sentence:

All the changes that needed to be done show how strong is the administrator interface related to the other subsystems, and how much it is important to put some intelligence in the GUI for it not to be so dependant of the job made by the other subsystems. 

thanks for your help


----------



## Nath0811

ganieda said:
			
		

> here is the whole sentence:
> 
> All the changes that needed to be done show how strong is the administrator interface related to the other subsystems, and *how much it is important* to put some intelligence in the GUI for it not to be so dependant of the job made by the other subsystems.
> 
> thanks for your help


 
I think you should say and how important it is to put ...


----------



## Kelly B

ganieda said:
			
		

> here is the whole sentence:
> 
> All the changes that needed to be done show how strong is the administrator interface related to the other subsystems, and how much it is important to put some intelligence in the GUI for it not to be so dependant of the job made by the other subsystems.
> 
> thanks for your help


What do you think of this:
... demonstrate the strength of the administrator interface with respect to the other subsystems, and how important it is to make the GUI intelligent, so that it is not so dependent upon the jobs done by the other subsystems.


----------



## ganieda

the way you say it sounds better,
thanks a lot

I did not see your suggestion Kelly, what I wanted to say is that the admin is too much dependant of the other subsystems that's what I try to say here "how strong is the administrator interface related to the other subsystems," maybe it would be better to say "how strong is the relation between"?


----------



## LV4-26

_demonstrate the strength of the link between the administrator interface and the other subsystems_ ?
_show how strongly the administrator interface is linked... ?_


----------



## Kelly B

Do you mean how strong_ly _related...?

Then: ... demonstrate the strength of the relationship between the administrator interface and the other subsystems...

I'm rethinking "all the changes that needed to be done..." I'm deleting my earlier suggestion for that part.

How about "The need for many changes demonstrates the strength of the relationship between the administrator interface and the other subsystems, and how important it is to make the GUI intelligent, so that it is not so dependent upon the jobs done by the other subsystems." ?

Note dependent.


----------



## ganieda

that is perfect 
thank you all !


----------



## justins

how can i translate "à quel point" in this context:


tu me manques, tu ne peux pas imaginer à quel point!


merci......


----------



## Talant

Hi,

I would translate as "how much"

"I miss you, you can't imagine _how much_ [I miss you]."


----------



## justins

et oui c'est d'une évidence!!!

merci


----------



## wonderland

How can i translate this sentence in concerns of "a quel point"?

; Ce bon mot du general de Gaulle montre a quel point la gastronomie est partout, y compris en politique...

(sorry for the absence of the accents)


----------



## carolineR

to what extent


----------



## Thomas1

to what degree


----------



## wonderland

thank you Caroline & Thomas ! ^^


----------



## rmain64

Could someone please clarify the meaning of " à quel point" here...perhaps it means "to what extent".
"J'ai pu constater à quel point chacun et chacune d'entre vous contribue à faire du Canada un pays dynamique, diversifié et créatif.

Merci bien.


----------



## insidejosephine

right on !


----------



## sbc

You got it.


----------



## rmain64

Parfait, merci bien.


----------



## dufaigh

"Comme tous les guides de montagne, il savait a quel point un equipement de qualite est important."

How would you translate "a quel point" in this phrase. 
Like all mountain guides, he knew "a quel point" quality equipment is important.


merci


----------



## Grop

I suggest "how much" or "how" 

he knew how quality equipment is important.


----------



## wannabebelge

Like all mountain guides, he knew how important quality equipment is.

or (maybe not precise enough?)
Like all mountain guides, he knew the importance of quality equipment.


----------



## rita606

svp, est ce que 'a quel point' en francais est traduite en anglais  comme ca :
je pense qu'a ce moment la,mes parents ont realise a quel point ils ne connaissaient pas leur petit bébé.

I think that  they realized at this moment to what point they do not really knew their little baby .


----------



## fleur de courgette

rita606 said:


> .
> I think that they realized at this moment to what *extent* they do not really knew their little baby .


----------



## Behane

Perhaps: "I think it was then that my parents realised to what extent they did not know their baby"


----------



## fredness

Perhaps a better rendering:

"I think that my parents realised/realized at that moment how little they knew their little baby."


----------



## nolanjnt

Looking at previous posts it would appear that  the translation of the following french sentence:

           L'éxperience nous fait mesurer à quel point nous sommes
           vulnérables et exacerbe notre peur.

  is:

           The experience makes consider how much we are vulnerable
           ans exacerbates our fear.

Could someone explain how ' à quel point' translates as 'how much'

Many thanks


----------



## Waninou

"L'expérience nous fait mesurer *combien* nous sommes vulnérable" is another way to say it, and I deduce from your post that it can be translated literally to "how much" in English.

I think a more literal translation of "a quel point" would be "to what extent"

hope it helps


----------



## nolanjnt

@ Waninou

Merci beaucoup


----------



## OLN

Oui, c'est le sens de _combien/à quel point_ expliqué plus haut.

Voir les nombreux fils sur cette page du dictionnaire de WR "à quel point" - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com, dont ce fil du forum FS : à quel point / combien / comme

Note : La phrase ne doit pas être scindée en deux  → _Vous n'avez pas vu/N'avez-vous pas vu dans les vieux films à quel point le marié est ... quand... ?_


----------

